# Need advice on rim selection for 2013 Cyber Metallic Grey Cruze freshly tinted



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

I would choose 18's. They are a good all around wheel size. The 18" wheels will fill the wheel wells nicely and the prices are good. You will also have many options. Check out http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-g...28689-official-aftermarket-wheels-thread.html. My personal favorite brands are motegi, MSR, ICW Racing rims and Enkei.


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

And what tire size would I go with to fit pretty well? I see people constantly talking about 245/?/? but don't really know exactly what they mean.


----------

